# Smallmouth in Sandusky bay - johnsons island?



## Orlando Wilson (Jul 26, 2010)

Just heard that people fish for smallmouth in the bay around johnsons island. Has anyone here ever done it? Care to share some advice? 

I've never even been there, don't even know where the island is. The fishing I do on the bay is for cats right off of the bay bridge. 

Any advice would be great. Specifically location...Im pretty sure people will say to use tube jigs and softcraws for bait. But I want to know how to find the fish first.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe in the spring, around the island is pretty shallow all around the island and have a hard time imagining smallies hanging around in the summer. The island is easy to find from Sandusky or from Dempsy. From Sandusky head out by the coal docks and pretty much head straight north it's not far, from dempsy head straight east.

Look at a satellite pic of the bay and it's easy to spot. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This time of year I have never caught smallies there in the bay it's dominated by largemouth look under some of the bridges that have current or go just north of cedar point in the lake itself lots of nice smallmouth water there but the bay has very good largemouth fishing just about everywhere 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My inlaws have a cottage that is an 8 iron distance from the bridge to johnsons island. Around 15 years ago you could throw roostertails and catch a limit of smallmouth off wilsons beach in an hour or so. I have not caught a smallmouth there in probably 7-8 years. If you do catch a bass it is a largemouth and they taste as good as they smell.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Try spinnerbaits along the riprap of the bridge going to the island. I've caught some very nice smallies as late as July along the bridge. Its just like a lot of fishing this time of year, try early and late in the day. Most of the smallies that were in the bay to spawn are going to be out in the deeper waters of the main lake however some fish do stick around during the summer. I pulled a 5 lber. from along the bridge 2 years ago and lost 2 others at the boat, that was on the 4th of July. I assume your going to be fishing from a boat, if that is the case try the breakwall that extends out from cedar point also.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

The only place in Sandusky Bay I have caught smallies was cranking the rip rap going out by Cedar Point. Early in the day though because that water gets really rough later with all the boat traffic. Farther out towards the end of the break wall was best for me. Also every once in a while you can get into them across from the Shelby Street launch around the chute through the break wall, I think those are there from the tournaments that go out of that launch site though.


----------



## Bemen (May 24, 2010)

I picked up 2 keeper smallmouth on the west side of Johnsons island today along with some dink largemouth. I found them off of the small rock walls with shallow cranks 2ft +/-

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

